# Who else has eggs cooking in the incubator?



## twentynine

I have 57 going right now for a July 26 hatch date. Rhode Island Reds and Black Sexlinks.

Who else is cooking?


----------



## 513

I have just bought my first incubator, but with holidays booked I don't think it will be till the middle of August I can start incubating. Can't wait!


----------



## Apyl

I do have an incubator but no eggs in it. I'm in Wisconsin and dont want to have babies hatching in August when frost hits in Septemeber.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

I stop hatching June 21st here in SW Ohio....chicks hatched after that are not very thrifty before cold weather hits and after 6 months of hatching (I start January 1st) I'm tired of chick hatching!!!


----------



## twentynine

WOW!
I forget that our mild winters allow us to hatch year round.

My favorite hatch date is in September. Hatched in September or October they are set to reach point of lay in early spring. I am convinced they will start laying a few weeks early.


----------



## leirob007

I hatch every week, My hatch season started in Feb and has not stopped yet. I have dropped my birds down to one hatch a month. but I hatch for several different people. I'm averaging a 90% hatch rate and am up to 8 perfect hatches so far this year. if I can help you please feel free to ask. I will say my first attempt at quail was not so bright. I hatched 31 of 54 pharoh quail I bought at auction. so Sunday threw me for a loop that was a 57% hatch rate but the eggs I have no idea how they were handled or when they were laid.


----------



## leirob007

Your right. I run my big hatches last two weeks of Sept and the first 2 weeks of Oct. I hatch every few weeks just to keep a supply of " new layers " around for the comunity when they need laying chickens in a hurry. but spring and fall are my big runs.



twentynine said:


> WOW!
> I forget that our mild winters allow us to hatch year round.
> 
> My favorite hatch date is in September. Hatched in September or October they are set to reach point of lay in early spring. I am convinced they will start laying a few weeks early.


----------



## cindy

I'm interested in incubating, may I ask what types of incubaters you all use and how you like them and why?
Thanks!


----------



## ChubbyChicken

I had the Brinsea Eco Mini, and the Eco-Advance. The advance is way better, because of the auto turner. It's louder than you think, and there is no humidity or water level regulator,, in either. I purchased my eggs locally, and only two hatched from each incubator. I sold them on craigslist when my hen went broody. Now I have 10 eggs under her.

Our friend did a hatch in a cooler with a light bulb, and sprinkled water on the eggs daily, and had a better hatch rate than we did.

I am not opposed to incubators in the future, if it holds more eggs, Also, I learned my lesson on staggering hatches, causing too many chickens to care for, since they were just far enough apart, to make a difference.


----------



## twentynine

First candling today--- took 5 out. 

No development.

52 remaining.


----------



## orna

In the 'bators now are Gambel's, mixed barnyard duck and chickens, butler bobs and Argentine chickens. Have 100 Coturnix eggs coming beginning of the week. This years hatching is winding down 'cause I'm tired! lol
I hatch for a few folks around here.  None of the eggs are mine or for me. Ironically, I just shipped out the eggs from my quail to someone who wanted some on the East Coast. ( and if anyone here wants Coturnix, please, just let me know...no charges involved, just promise to enjoy hatching and having! )

Working with foam "incinerators" now; Hovabator and LG for incubating and hatching. Once this year's hatching is done, the search for a cabinet incubator is on! I may keep the styrofoam 'bators to use as hatchers depending.....


----------



## Maggizzle35

I have better than a dozen eggs in the incubators some are olive easter eggers and some are blue some are silkie or bantie and sll are viable at this point. I have been using Brinsea mini eco for 3 yrs i have to turn the eggs. I finally bought a genesis hovabator and just set it up today. It's also a manual egg turning thing but I have found that turning them morning midafternoon and before i go to bed works perfectly. I have hatched ducks and chicks with great success.


----------



## twentynine

cindy said:


> I'm interested in incubating, may I ask what types of incubaters you all use and how you like them and why?
> Thanks!


I have a home made incubator. Manually turn the eggs. I incubate the eggs in paper cartons up to lock down. Day 18 I candle again, pull the quiters, place the eggs on the wire for hatch.
With this home made incubator I have hatched 24 out of 26, and 28 out of 30. I hope to get the same results this go round. The key to success in my opinion, is to start with good eggs. Nothing cracked, nothing porous, no pullet eggs, no huge eggs go in the incubator to start with. This run I collected 75 eggs, but only 57 made it into the incubator.

Building a larger incubator right now, this one will have turners.


----------



## hollyosborn

Guess what arrived today........ THE HOVA-BATOR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twentynine

hollyosborn said:


> Guess what arrived today........ THE HOVA-BATOR!!!!!!!!!


Great, you will have more entertainment with that incubator, than a house full TVs.

Myself, I find it so much more fun to raise chickens, that were bred and hatched, here at home.

Finished my new larger incubator last night. I had used a hot water heater lower element thermostat to begin with. But after just one day of trying to adjust and set the temp I saw it was not going to work. I removed the thermostat and replaced with the good old wafer thermostat. Currently the plan is to get the temp set and use the new incubator as a hatcher on the run I have going now.


----------



## twentynine

Pulled 3 more quitters. 49 eggs still cooking.


----------



## ChubbyChicken

He was hatched last night, by a lady that sold me some other bantam cochins. He is partridge, so far there are two out of 5. He's mine, all mine.


----------



## Maggizzle35

Apyl said:


> I do have an incubator but no eggs in it. I'm in Wisconsin and dont want to have babies hatching in August when frost hits in Septemeber.


I live in Fairbanks, Alaska and it seems like I have chicks year round. I was lucky enough to have young silkies for a mom who wanted a white one for her son. It made the perfect Christmas gift and then I had a few hatch on Christmas eve under a mom so I have a beautiful white silkie rooster from that batch named Kringle, the hen is Holly. We have brooding boxes with lights going all the time.  I'm sure my husband wishes it would stop at some point. I just had a beautiful black silkie and some mixed banties hatch yesterday, they are sooo cute.


----------



## Maggizzle35

cindy said:


> I'm interested in incubating, may I ask what types of incubaters you all use and how you like them and why?
> Thanks!


I have been using the Brinsea Mini Eco manual turn incubators since the fall of 2009 and have had wonderful results. I finally broke down and ordered a Genesis Hovabator and have all my eggs in there right now and some of the new hatches. I'm finding that it works well as a temp brooding area for newbies.


----------



## greygamethunderchicken

Got 30 eggs going the other day...
Greys...Sweaters...Galvin Hatch...
Got the Farm Innovators Pro #4200 & The still air #9200
Both these units are new...


----------



## twentynine

Monday afternoon is lockdown for me. Still have 49 cooking. Temp. on this run has been a rock solid 99.5* - 100*. I have high hopes.


----------



## Riverdale

Thanks for the info. We are planning on getting a 'bator next year.


----------



## 513

Put 22 eggs in our incubator last night. So excited. 1st time. Will let you know how we do. Any tips? It's a fan operated manual turn. Duccles legbarrs leghorns and chamois.


----------



## twentynine

Cescacharl said:


> Put 22 eggs in our incubator last night. So excited. 1st time. Will let you know how we do. Any tips? It's a fan operated manual turn. Duccles legbarrs leghorns and chamois.


Don't over think it. Take your time, plug it in get the temp set just right. Choose the best and only the best for hatching.


----------



## polly

I have 15 Icelandic eggs in the bator at this time. I have not shut down my incubators since March when I started them up this year. Have hatched hundreds of chicks this summer and fortunately I have sold most but have kept my Buckeyes, Icelandics, delewares, and Standard Splash Cochins. I will be pretty much done hatching as soon as this batch hatches But may hatch some more Buckeyes if a friend gets some from a different line. I use LG's for my incubators with turners and do very well with them and use a LG for a hatcher. I have 5 guinea eggs in the hatcher which have all pipped.


----------



## Peacemama

I have 37 eggs that have been in for a week now. They are Black Australopes. Im hatching these for my brother, his coop was attacked by a racoon and unfortunately he has just a few left.


----------



## Maggizzle35

ChubbyChicken said:


> He was hatched last night, by a lady that sold me some other bantam cochins. He is partridge, so far there are two out of 5. He's mine, all mine.


I had a beautiful black silkie hatch this week so whether it's male or female, it will be a welcomed addition. It's always so much fun when they hatch. It's like Christmas, you can see the wrapping but don't know what it will look like until it's unwrapped even if you know what layed the egg.


----------



## Maggizzle35

Cescacharl said:


> Put 22 eggs in our incubator last night. So excited. 1st time. Will let you know how we do. Any tips? It's a fan operated manual turn. Duccles legbarrs leghorns and chamois.


I turn mine at least 3 times a day and make sure the humidity is good. I hope you have a great hatch. I love the Duccles. You can candle at 3-5 days to see if there is anything going on and get rid of the ones that don't. You will just love the process. It's so much fun when you candle them and see them moving around in there.


----------



## Maggizzle35

These cute fluffy chicks are part of this month's hatching. I thought it would be my last batch, but my Kucoo Maran gave me a couple of nice eggs to work with so I had to put them in.


----------



## 513

Beautiful! Thank you for the advice. Candler arrived today day 3. So will try it out soon!


----------



## twentynine

Got a half dozen or so pips going this morning. Didn't expect to see anything until tomorrow.


----------



## 513

Pics please!


----------



## Maggizzle35

Cescacharl said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for the advice. Candler arrived today day 3. So will try it out soon!


I never did invest in a candler, I hold the egg in my hand and use a small bright flash light to candle and it works. It's all a learning process, heartbreaking sometimes but wonderful little miracles most of the time.


----------



## twentynine

Cescacharl said:


> Pics please!


I'd be happy to accommodate the picture request except all I have right now is an iPhone and I have never mastered the art of picture posting. Least ways from an iPhone.


----------



## twentynine

As of this morning 22 out of 44 hatched with most of the remaining pipping.


----------



## hollyosborn

My Hova Bator is ROCKING and ROLLIN!!!! 25 eggs in now, 4 days worth of eggs... first 2 from first day showing the spider look... Hatch date should be around Aug 13, 14, 15thish.... bring on the babies!


----------



## twentynine

Looks like its all said and done.

40 chicks in the brooder. Ended incubation with 44 in the incubator, so of the ones that made the entire 21 days, I hatched 90%.

But I am very displeased that I started with 57 carefully chosen eggs on day 1, and before lockdown I removed 13, as infertile and quitters. Inclusive of all eggs started in the incubator i have only a 70% hatch rate. Summertime heat? Improper diet? I will try to provide more additional protein next time. And maybe avoid collecting eggs in the extreme heat of sumer.


----------



## twentynine

Early morning visit to the incubator. I had 4 eggs remaining, 2 were pipping yesterday afternoon, didn't give them much of a chance, because they were pipping out of the side of the egg. As a policy, I do not help chicks out of the egg. If they can't make it, it's usually natures way of relieving pain. Any how 1 of the remaining eggs has now fully hatched and it appears to be a normal healthy chick. The other egg is further along but still not hatched.

So total is now 41 live hatched.


----------



## hollyosborn

I have 14 confirmed babies cooking... im sure there will be more confirmed tonight and tomorrow night... i love my incubator!


----------



## twentynine

41 still in the brooder.


----------



## yokohamamama

oh me me, I am on lockdown with my last remaining egg (they were shipped >.> ) the 2nd its due


----------



## Deekman

How cool . I got till the 15th of August before hatching .


----------



## laxbro

I have an incubator but dont want anything to hacth in the fall and late summer


----------



## Deekman

I just got my incubator , it's a little giant still air . I put 13 chicken eggs in it last Wednesday , should be hatching around August 15th , got quail eggs in it to just to try . It's my first time to and I guess a learn as u go .


----------



## yokohamamama

laxbro said:


> I have an incubator but dont want anything to hacth in the fall and late summer


 we have mild winters where I am at 

I also have two ameraucana eggs in the bator, she was in with a pretty roo when I bought her and was still fertile!! I saw the heart beat !!! yayy! Those are due the the 12th


----------



## Deekman

Well how cool ! I got bantys . But had a snake get in my eggs so got some eggs from a good friend of mine . But rite now the summer is hot here so egg layin is slow .


----------



## yokohamamama

my girl that is currently laying is giving me an egg a day xoxo so proud!!! need to put her in with my roo for a few days, I want some Aameraucana babies ready for breeding next year!!


----------



## Deekman

Oh cool deal woo hoo !!


----------



## greygamethunderchicken

After candling I have 5 that should hit the ground Monday...
Started 14 more on the 27th..


----------



## Apyl

Well I gave into my daughter probubly against my better judgement lol She is setting some Barred Rock ( mom) Production Red (dad) eggs. She wants to do it all on her own so we'll see how this hatch turns out. I believe her plan is to set them tomorrow night or the next morning so she can get one last egg from our Barred Rock tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers for her first hatch to go well.


----------



## Deekman

I hope all works out !


----------



## Apyl

Well she set the eggs today at 1pm. So far she's doing everything by the book , I also made her a chart to keep tract of when she turns.


----------



## Deekman

Oh good deal . I got one Banty hen sittin on one besides the ones in the incubator . So I hope she does well with it .


----------



## adorson

I have not needed an incubator in over a year. I have way too many broodies here and more chicks than I need!


----------



## yokohamamama

Apyl said:


> Well she set the eggs today at 1pm. So far she's doing everything by the book , I also made her a chart to keep tract of when she turns.


 hope it gose well for her!

My first hatch was poor only got one baby out of it, but they were shipped eggs. He just hatched last night woo hoo!!


----------



## twentynine

41 still in the brooder. 1+ week old.

Glad to here all you guys working on a hatch.


----------



## Westelle

*Staggering eggs a problem?*

I am new at both raising chickens and now incubating the eggs...I have added eggs as I got them...though maked them with a pencil...A B C D etc and marked the letters on the date they were added to the incubator on a calendar...I think I need a second incubator to move them to when I stop adding water...
I wish there was someway to add water for the humidity. I have a styrofoam incubator from a farm store....where I had to buy the automatic egg turner separately...The instructions say to keep the eggs at 99.5 degrees...but the thermometer changes a degree up or down...will this mean no eggs...I wanted to candle them...but the heat escapes each time I open the incubator...I can't imagine that would help the eggs...maybe I will stop adding eggs...I only have 7 in there now...LOL

Any suggestions would help...


----------



## Apyl

yokohamamama said:


> hope it gose well for her!
> 
> My first hatch was poor only got one baby out of it, but they were shipped eggs. He just hatched last night woo hoo!!


My first hatch of shipped eggs didnt got to good either, out of 6 Rouen duck eggs and 14 Guinea eggs I only have 1 duck hatch and it ended up being a Rouen/Jumbo Pekin mix. I refuse to do shipped eggs anymore.


----------



## Apyl

Westelle said:


> I am new at both raising chickens and now incubating the eggs...I have added eggs as I got them...though maked them with a pencil...A B C D etc and marked the letters on the date they were added to the incubator on a calendar...I think I need a second incubator to move them to when I stop adding water...
> I wish there was someway to add water for the humidity. I have a styrofoam incubator from a farm store....where I had to buy the automatic egg turner separately...The instructions say to keep the eggs at 99.5 degrees...but the thermometer changes a degree up or down...will this mean no eggs...I wanted to candle them...but the heat escapes each time I open the incubator...I can't imagine that would help the eggs...maybe I will stop adding eggs...I only have 7 in there now...LOL
> 
> Any suggestions would help...


Why are you stopping adding water? Also I would be careful staggering your hatches, I would keep and gather the eggs for up to 7 days then put them all in at the same time. Also there are little resevoirs in the bottom of the incubator fill those to keep the humididty up and add some wet paper towel during lockdown to up the humidity. And yes you can candle anytime besides lock down ( the last 3 days), its ok to candle and let the temp drom for the few minutes, it will go right back up once the lid is closed.


----------



## twentynine

Adding eggs during an on going incubation is going to complicate your hatch and chick brooding.

Take Apyl's advice.


----------



## 513

Well it's one week left till chick day. Kids are loving crossing the days off on the wall Calander. From 22 eggs were down to 16. And of course now our little D'Uccles decides to go broody and has been sitting in the nesting box for the last 3 days!


----------



## Westelle

I didn't mean I wasn't adding water to humidify my eggs...I just wish there was a means to add water from the outside of the incubator?...Why is it complicated the way I am doing it...So far of the four eggs that have been in the incubator the longest...about one week+...3 look to be good...the fourth egg I will check after again after the end of the second week...Since I have 2 incubators...and several warming lights and brooding areas...I think my method should still work out...lol...though I could have made it easier on myself had I asked first...lol


----------



## 513

It's near the end of day 19 and one of my bantam eggs has pipped. Is that normal? Omg how long do they have a little hole for before they make it out? Ohh may have to stay up all night. Girls want to bring sleeping bags downstairs!


----------



## Westelle

I am so happy..it is so eggciting!!!...Bring down the sleeping bags...sweet baby chick...oh boy!


----------



## 513

Lots of chirping going on. 3 now pipped but 1st one from last night no further on. Hope alls well. All sitting by incubator waiting....gonna be a long day!,


----------



## Apyl

My daughter is on day 5 last night I believe so we candled. Out of 4 eggs we have 3 deffinitly fertile and 2 that dont look like they have anything in them. Not to bad considering these eggs are from a pullet  Hopefully both hatch so we dont have to incorperate a lone chick.


----------



## 513

Ok we now have 3 beautiful chicks out of 15. Two polish chamois and one white leghorn. Another polish chamois is zipped but been like that shaking in her shell for the last few hours chirping every now and then. No more sign of any more pipping but live in hope!


----------



## Westelle

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyosborn

I dont have any pippers yet, but tomorrow starts hatching day... i have one that is due tomorrow.. quite a few sunday, some monday and a couple on tuesday.. hhha.. 13 total...


----------



## hollyosborn

Just checked and 5 are pipping.. and moving around... OHHHHH IM SO EXCITEDDDDDDD


----------



## chickenman18

11 of my eggs hatched today


----------



## Westelle

I AM so excited for you...I have another week to go I think...


----------



## Westelle

Are you all taking pictures of the process? If so do you have pictures?


----------



## 513

Total 4 out of 15. Will leave till end of day 23 before we open to find out what happened. Is there any thing to look for to find out why the rest didn't hatch? All 4 who are here doing well 3 fluffy and one still a bit behind but walking everywhere. Bless them. Will try and post some pics!


----------



## hollyosborn

Bring it little ones.. bring it!


----------



## Westelle

Love the picture....are you on the last three days...or sure you hand turning the eggs?


----------



## Westelle

*or are you hand turning


----------



## hollyosborn

i have been hand turning... the top left one was the one supposed to be hatching today... but apparently they are all in a rush.. the top 6 and next 2 are moving around.. along with 2 green ones...


----------



## Westelle

Green ones!!!... so fun...Will these all be mixed breeds?


----------



## Westelle

Take more as they make more cracks in their eggs...if you are awake...I should have some chicks in about a week...I have the same model as you but i also bought the automatic egg turner...then just ordered a fan to cirvuls tell the air...and because I have added eggs as I find them...and mark each egg wit h the letter for the day...I will have different times for them to need to be taken out of the automatic egg turner...so I had to get a second incubator...lol...


----------



## yokohamamama

my first home laied ameraucana eggs are hatching today! one popped out right before work yay!!!


----------



## Cokadodooldoo

We do! The first 2 hatched this morning, show quality Road Island Reds. Name the first on "Henry"  thecluckstopshere.ca


----------



## hollyosborn

come Monday morning (going to be gone this weekend).. im sticking more in the incubator... this is too fun!


----------



## Cokadodooldoo

Hello little Henry.


----------



## twentynine

The 41 that I put in the brooder on 8/26 are still 41 strong. They will be 3 weeks old tomorrow.

I have 3 of the 41 that have curled toes and/or knock kneed. These will be raised to butchering age and then culled.


----------



## yokohamamama




----------



## Deekman

I had one chick hatch out and got 4 more tryin to hatch out !


----------



## Westelle

I had my temperature in my little giant incubator a few nights ago...I don' t know how long it was spiked to 108 degrees F but I was very upset. I was sure my chicks had died...but I opened the top and stayed up till the heat wss adjusted and left the two eggs I had in there alone. Last night one started to crack...Needless to say I am happy for this one that is trying...but still don't know about the secound one...

I put in a post I called worried but got no response on this chicken forum site...but on another site they said I was making my incubation and then brooding much more difficult...to long winded to rewrite it here....but if you can find the thread I posted...please read it...it is just titled..."worried..."


----------



## 513




----------



## 513

These are my new chicks enjoy!


----------



## 513

Westelle hope they both made it x


----------



## Westelle

This is my second live hatched chicken...


----------



## Westelle

My first on I had in the brooder area in the garage...left it after shutting the garage doors...I didn't know it at thaT time...but one of the semi-ferel cats was in the garage when I shut the garage. Youn imagine the horror to see the cat saunter out when I opened the door to go check the little one after we were finished with dinner...


----------



## DeannaOR

I have 2 incubators running right now. Today is lock down on one..only 14 eggs made it this far. The second incubator has 59 eggs in it! I set those on the 17th. I made a mistake in ordering..now waiting for the first bator to be done so I can transfer some eggs.


----------



## 513

They're beautiful! Lockdown day again on Thursday....can't wait!


----------



## 513

Westelle, I can imagine heart in mouth after seeing the cat! Haha x


----------



## Westelle

Why did you think it funny...haha?...not funny...sad...I think...horrifying actually...


----------



## 513

Sorry westelle, I thought your chicks were ok. So sorry


----------



## WaterFowl209

I got 6 silkie eggs in a homemade incubator I'm on day 14 just hoping I get a few hatches,I'm very new at incubating.


----------



## Westelle

It's ok...I didn't make it clear I suppose in my post...I cried like a baby for a day...and now have the brooder in my sewing room...We now have two that are still alive...I was so thrilled with the one that hatched alive first...but devestated to have it eaten before I even got to let it grow up...we still have the egg shell...but not the chicken...we also have two other chicks that didn't make it...the one that suffocated while peeoping for 30 hours in the shell and the re was one not fully formed...probably a result of the high heat fluctuation we had that one night...since then the temps have remained constant...but it is hard to figure out the humidity levels...
The chick picture that is sideways above is the poor thing that got eaten. I guess I am not hardened to the horrors of nature...just saying.


----------



## Deekman

I had 3 quail eggs hatch and 4 chicken eggs hatch ,


----------



## cogburn

Very nice y'all !! Great job ! Shout out to the peeps !!


----------



## hollyosborn

I have 21...well 17 now FERTILE happy growing babies in the incubator... i took 4 down to mama broody this morning after i stole her 4 golf balls.. HAHA, she was NOT happy about that. she has 8 eggs to hatch now.. i love that she has gone broody.. this is my second one now.. and one of my new rockers that someone gave me! YAY! Should be around the 18th hatch...


----------



## Energyvet

I love that your letting your broody do all the work.


----------



## hollyosborn

I love seeing them with the babies when they hatch.. teaching them everything, I cant wait!!! I should have let her stay on the nest I found her on in the garage the other day, she was safe and out of the way in there.. oh well.. if she nests in there again, i shall leave her be.. some of these eggs i took her are from that nest though.. and HERS.. lol


----------



## Energyvet

Holly, you need an ID photo. I don't know who I'm talking to. Even an Avitar is better than a blank.


----------



## hollyosborn

I have one but its not showing.. i put one on there... the one of my rooster looking at me funny....


----------



## oakwood

I trickle hatch so there are always chicks , ducklings and quail hatching .


----------



## hollyosborn

WOOHOOO got an avatar.. lol.... OHHH i really want ducks.. im getting ducks next year.. and a pig.. i want a pig! LOL


----------



## Energyvet

Okay Oakwood. Now you need to become someone in picture form, please. You are very attractive Holly, BTW. ;-)


----------



## Westelle

You all are too funny...I have one or two chicks hatch a day now...the I have 20 silkie eggs to hatch around the 19th...can't wait!


----------



## zinyhe

Hi,

Nice day.
We specialize in manufacturing egg incubators for nearlly 6 years, full automation and convenient operation, for more than ten kinds of eggs, with good quality and pretty competitive price.

E-catalog will be sent for ur evaluation.

Thx&Rgds,
Jerry
East Glory Co., Ltd
website: http://www.eggs-incubator.com/
Tel: +86-28-67638033
email: [email protected]


----------



## Lish505

I just hatched 10 Cochins 4 days ago! (I set 1 dozen) They are doing great & sooo adorable! This was the first time I used someone else's eggs besides what comes from my flock


----------



## Energyvet

Good for you Lish. Seems you've taken another step forward. Glad everyone is healthy and happy. Pics please.


----------



## thescurryhatch

This is going to be my first hatch, The eggs should arrive this week and I will be updating on the progress, wish me luck!


----------



## Energyvet

Best of luck and good Karma coming at you!


----------



## hollyosborn

soooo.... 36 babies growing happily still... hatch date should be starting the 18th.. LOL.. PLUS... i have a mama on 8 eggs in the coop.. BHHAH... i think im addicted!.. HELP.. i need intervention...


----------



## Energyvet

Like TajMaCluck says - we only enable. Lol


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

This is my first time trying to hatch anything. I have seven Serama eggs in the incubator that are supposed to hatch Monday or so. I think one's a dud for sure but I left it in there anyway just in case. I am really hopeful at least one will hatch. If not I have six more due to hatch two weeks after the first batch and three more not in the incubator yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## hollyosborn

so how long can they sit out before starting incubation???


----------



## Energyvet

I just read that someone had theirs sit for a month at 45 degrees F and they still got a 70% hatch rate. Normally people say 5-10 days give or take.


----------



## hollyosborn

ok good to know.. i know some of the ones i have in the incubator came from the garage where apparently mama had them hid from me.. half showed babies at different sizes.. .. the other half not, HOWEVER... those other half now do... LOL..


----------



## Energyvet

Looks like its a win!


----------



## hollyosborn

i love my incubator. LOL..


----------



## 513

thescurryhatch said:


> This is going to be my first hatch, The eggs should arrive this week and I will be updating on the progress, wish me luck!


Good luck!


----------



## Westelle

I bought 20 eggs from a lady...They are all silkies...and she mailed them to me....I just candled them....all 20 are viable...can you believe that!!!!?


----------



## hollyosborn

WOOHOOOOO!!!! those will be so cute... i want a silkie.. LOL


----------



## Westelle

I candled them all yesterday...all appear to be viable!!!


----------



## WaterFowl209

I'm on day 14 with sizzles and frizzles got me 15 eggs..started out with 32 shipped eggs but 17 were bad majority were clear with a few blood rings and a few quiters


----------



## twentynine

hollyosborn said:


> so how long can they sit out before starting incubation???


By all information I recieved here and other sources--- 7 to 10 days.


----------



## Lindy

We are on day 15 and today we had a blackout for maintenance with only a weeks notice to sort something out. Luckily the guy down the road had a RIR broody with only one egg under her so she baby sat our eggs until the power was back on. What a good hen she was!!! Crossing our fingers all is well in a week at hatching!!


----------



## Energyvet

That was lucky and quick thinking on your part. Can't wait to see the new baby photos.


----------



## twentynine

Lindy said:


> We are on day 15 and today we had a blackout for maintenance with only a weeks notice to sort something out. Luckily the guy down the road had a RIR broody with only one egg under her so she baby sat our eggs until the power was back on. What a good hen she was!!! Crossing our fingers all is well in a week at hatching!!


I have a stand by generator, however I have to be home to start it and connect it up. Plenty of secondary use here for a standby generator, hurricanes and such.

Isn't neat that this thread is still going-- one of the first I started when I joined Chicken Forum.


----------



## Energyvet

Very neat. I keep coming back and getting updates. It's much more fun for me 'cause I don't have to sweat any of the details like you do. I just listen to the installments like a weekly TV show. Lol. But then again, I don't get to see those cute little babies and handle them like you do.


----------



## Willy

Our banty hen just keeps adding to her pile without going broody. She was up to 15 eggs in her nest at one point when we cleaned her out and just started collecting them with the other eggs. Thinking seriously about getting an incubator as the bantys are what we are really wanting to raise.


----------



## Nui

*I need help with my Farm Master!*

Anyone here that can help me
with my non working Farm Master incubator?
I am trying to replace the wafer style thermostat with
a new model but the wiring is a bit different.
I would love to get hold of the schematics for this bator.
I found a old manual but it doesn't give me the info I need.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## twentynine

Maybe if you could give us a picture of the wafer thermostat and how it's installed.

If I got my hands on something like that, I would be dangerous.


----------



## hollyosborn

I have peeping sounds and moving eggs... YAY.. the babies are coming!!!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Horray Holly! Babies yippee!


----------



## Westelle

I put in 20 silkie eggs last night...into my second incubator...Here's hoping for lots of chicks...can't wait!!!!!...My. banty cochin and cochin mixes averaged about 19 days at hatch...though the instructions said 21 days...so should be any day now...Wednesday is 21 days...lol


----------



## teddy

Kind of late on this thread but I have 7 incubating for a fall hatch, should be the 26th of this month. Hoping to keep them alive until they get feathers.


----------



## 513

Westelle said:


> I put in 20 silkie eggs last night...into my second incubator...Here's hoping for lots of chicks...can't wait!!!!!...My. banty cochin and cochin mixes averaged about 19 days at hatch...though the instructions said 21 days...so should be any day now...Wednesday is 21 days...lol


I put 20 eggs in Sunday evening, was hoping Saturday but got way laid so will be right there with you. Hope your Cochins are here soon too x


----------



## 513

teddy said:


> Kind of late on this thread but I have 7 incubating for a fall hatch, should be the 26th of this month. Hoping to keep them alive until they get feathers.


Good luck teddy!


----------



## Lindy

We are at 21 days today!!! Nothing happening yet but we are hopeful  Our bantams are a day ahead up at the 'chookmahal' and we had 4 four chicks appear last night!!! The two hens are sitting on about 20 eggs so after they all hatch, inside and outside, should see a little battalion of chicks following the older chooks around. We will be very ready for the next chook swap


----------



## Energyvet

We need photos! We need photos!


----------



## Maggizzle35

*I know this is for cluckers but I have some quackers coming*

Sometimes the only way to find out if the birds are doing the "do" is to incubate the eggs so out of 8 eggs, I have 5 left in the bator and they are pipping. We should get buff and khaki ducklings either late today or tomorrow. It's kind of late in the year but they will be ready to go by spring.


----------



## Lindy




----------



## Energyvet

These pictures are just so great. Cute little babies just being babies. So sweet.


----------



## Westelle

Here's my first silkie...


----------



## Energyvet

Horray! And it looks very silkie, indeed. How wonderful! It's starting!!


----------



## 513

Lindy and Westelle, your babies are beautiful!


----------



## cogburn

Nice Job !! Congrats yall !!


----------



## Westelle

All but one of my silkue hatchings died...:'(...I plan to try again in the spring.


----------



## Energyvet

So very sorry Westelle. I share your sadness.


----------



## 513

So sorry westelle heart goes out to you


----------



## twentynine

Westelle said:


> All but one of my silkue hatchings died...:'(...I plan to try again in the spring.


Use them time in the mean time to analyze what possibly went wrong!


----------



## Westelle

Yesterday...the one died also. Poor little one. I do need to try again...maybe another style of incubator...eggs that from spring time mating...review the instructions for the incubators.


----------



## Energyvet

I'm so sorry Westelle. That's a lot of sadness to bear. Please know I share some with you. Please know there will be happy times in the future when all goes right. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## TheGarryFarm

Nui said:


> Anyone here that can help me
> with my non working Farm Master incubator?
> I am trying to replace the wafer style thermostat with
> a new model but the wiring is a bit different.
> I would love to get hold of the schematics for this bator.
> I found a old manual but it doesn't give me the info I need.
> Any help would be much appreciated.


First you bring it to me and I'll get honey do to work on it. Can you get me the model number on it and I'll look for it. on it in a few places. Love the looks of the older incubators!


----------



## TheGarryFarm

Westelle said:


> All but one of my silkue hatchings died...:'(...I plan to try again in the spring.


I would love to help you with silkie eggs when you are ready to try again. We've been getting great reports on the shipped ones. I'm so sorry about your hatch....It can be heart breaking can't it.


----------



## TheGarryFarm

*Sigh on the White Leghorn rooster*

I was given a white leghorn rooster and he just does seem ahem to do his job..... So sad. Does any one know any folks still shipping baby birds??? at this time? We don't need show quality just productive ones! These are strictly for our egg baskets for farmers market! Thanks


----------



## Energyvet

I think the hatcheries are still shipping. Last I looked they had ship dates of day old chicks for October. Mypetchicken, backyardchickens, Meyers, mc Murray and others. I don't know anyone personally or from here.


----------



## 513

I have two white leghorn cockerels - 7 and 8 week old and 4 girls 8 week old. I'm in uk or you could have had one of my boys! They're all growing up so fast! With my one gold laced police and two silver laced polish 8 week olds....how I sex them I've no idea!...just wait and see if they crow!


----------



## Lindy

Our lot in the incubator didn't make it!! So sad!! We will try again with some RIRs from down the road and hope the power doesn't get disrupted again!! Crossing fingers!! Outside in the 'chookmahal' we have 13 healthy little chirpers and still two hens sitting so we could see some more soon. With the weather getting so warm so quick, we should see our babies out and about a lot more!!


----------



## 513

Awe Lindy so sorry, it's a horrible thing to happen. Hope the other crooks do well. I've just over a week to go to my last batch of the year. Hope mine make it. Like you my last batch didn't, but after upgrading to a new incubator I ave high hopes this time.


----------



## 513

That's chooks not crooks! Predictive text doh..


----------



## Lindy

I got a half dozen RIR's today and popped them under a broody in the chookmahal to build our numbers. I will try the incubator in a month I think.


----------



## 513

Updated pics of my chicks


----------



## castillofa

We got a new incubator and couldn't wait to try it out. Grabbed that last 5 eggs we had and one candled viable. We'll see how it turns out. Great fun and learning for the kids.


----------



## Willy

Last weekend, we got tired of messing with our homebuilt incubator and bought a small one. Got it settled in at 99F in a couple of days and on the 1st we put in about 8 banty eggs, 3 Americana and a half dozen large brown eggs with black speckles that one of our yard chickens lays. Other than my not shutting the lid good and the temps dropping for a couple of hours once a couple of days ago, it's been going pretty good so far. I guess we'll see around the 21st.


----------

